# Rain Storm/Ice Storm



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Heavy Rain in one area
















Then two hours west it was all freezing rain


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Pictures are to say the least, beautiful. A situation like that, to say the least, scary!


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Scary looking!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Ice storms like that are just a disaster.


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow nice shots, but not good


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

How long did it or will it take to melt all that ice on the power lines and such?


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Thats crazy


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

no thanks you can keep it


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

How long did it take for the power to get turned back on? Pics are very nice but I would not like to live through it.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Power was out for 5-6 days depending on the areas, they were lucky it was more or less contained to a few areas ice was approximatly 10cm or around 4in thick on the wires


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Both would suck, not sure which would be worse. I'd take the rain as long as houses didn't flood


----------



## Alaska Boss (Oct 8, 2005)

Great pictures,.... I have to say that I have never seen an ice storm like that,... that has never happened in Alaska,... at least not in the area where I live. I'm trying to figure out how that even happens,... why rain turns to ice rather than snow,... there must be some type of extreme and/or very sharp temperature inversion or something. The only thing I've seen that produces an effect like that is to run a boat on the ocean in winter with freezing spray,... where you have 35° water instantly hitting something that is maybe 0°,... it would seem that type of storm would be very devastating to both animal & plant life if it endured very long,.... again,.. great pictures! :waving:


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

Same concept i guess, its hard to explain, but really whats happeneing is that the air temp is warmer than the surface temperature, and being so, the water droplets freeze instantly upon contect with surface objects that are below or just at the freezing temp, then it just grows and grows.
These don't compare to the winderness pics you provide all winter long


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

looks like our ice storm last year! was pretty crazy but i thought it was neat


----------



## Cranky (Jun 19, 2010)

Beautiful but deadly. I'd stick to the pictures, even though it's quite stifling hot in here.


----------



## The Cow Man (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm glad i'm not climbing that pole.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Someone else from maine can verify it for me but I believe it was the ice storm of 98... It was BAD, I was younger but I remember driving with my father in the truck and when we got to an intersection, there was a 12" diameter icicle coming from the street light down into the middle of the intersection, it was essentially on a column of ice. Scarey thought is that it had to happen fast enough that the ice didn't have the chance to pull the light down Had to look at that for a minute just to wrap my head around it. It was at the intersection down past the marshwood highschool headed into eliot, where the Muddy river smokehouse used to be.
My area was without power for 10-12 days. People in town had shirts made that said " i survived the ice storm of 98" unfortunately quite a few older people ended up not making it, hypothermia... I will always have a woodstove in the house... and plenty of wood.


----------

